# cscs card?



## mikeyblack (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys!
I came to work today and was asked to show my CSCS card, do u know what a hell is it?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You should really put your location in your profile. It would help answer questions better if folks knew where you are located.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Google CSCS Card. The first thing that came up was this...

http://www.cscs.uk.com/


----------



## StarkStrom (Feb 8, 2011)

*CSCS - Construction Skills Certification Scheme*


----------



## cens_con (Feb 11, 2011)

(our company) is a company which helps you to obtain recognized qualifications (CSCS) on construction sites in United Kingdom. Our focus is to schedule appointments for you to pass the Health and Safety test (CSCS) and to prepare you for it by providing you learning materials such as booklets in different languages and CD-rom in English.


----------

